# Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€



## Rodny (1. November 2010)

*Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*

Ich möchte Euch meine Erfahrungen mit der Kompaktbox Mohr KL20 mitteilen, weil ich mir vorstellen kann das einige auch nach einer günstigen aber guten Box auf der Suche sind.

An meinem PC ist ein Yamaha RX V-463 welchen ich aber nur als Stereo Verstärker nutze. Mein MB ist opt. angeschlossen. Die Anforderung war 40% Musik, 30% Filme und 30%Spiele wobei für die Games auch eine Xbox360 und eine PS3 an dem Yamaha angeschlossen sind.

Vorher hatte ich die Teufel Sets Power Magnum Concept E und danach ein Concept R angeschlossen, aber die sind eher für Filme geeignet. Eventuell auch noch fürs spielen, allerdings bei Musik haben sie deutliche Schwächen. Deshalb fing ich an zu suchen.

Durch einen Tipp von einem Bekannten bin ich auf die Firma Mohr gestoßen. Mohr bietet einige Lautsprecherboxen an und die KL20 erfüllten meine Bedingungen. Der Preis mit  knapp 90€ war sehr günstig und ich fragte mich ob für einen solchen Preis auch eine gute Qualität zu bekommen sei.

Nachdem ich sie ausgepackt hatte und sie gehört habe war ich angenehm überrascht. Die 25mm Aluminium Kalotte und der 130mm Kevelar Tieftöner überzeugten mich. Der Klang war klar und sauber und auch eine gewisse räumliche Auflösung war vorhanden.

Als nächsten Schritt haben mich die inneren Werte interessiert. Die Frequenzweiche war für diese Preisklasse sehr gut bestückt, aber ich wollte wissen ob da noch mehr möglich ist. Also entschloss ich mich ein kleines Upgrade vorzunehmen. Den Elko im Tieftonweg tauschte ich gegen einen MKT und den MKT im Hochtonbereich gegen einen MKP Kondensator, sowie die Keramikwiederstände gegen Mox. Nach einer Einspielzeit von ca. 20 Stunden änderte sich das Klangbild dramatisch. Das Ergebnis war beeindruckend. Die Höhen wurden feiner, präziser und enthielten mehr Details. Der Bass wirkte viel fester und dynamischer. 

Nach diesem Erfolg wollte ich noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und tauschte das interne Standard Lautsprecherkabel 2x 1mm² gegen versilbertes 2x1,5mm² von InAkustik. An der Stelle möchte ich einfügen das ich im HiFi Bereich nur Silberlot verwende und dadurch auch alles Lötzinn gegen Silberlot getauscht hatte. Der Klanggewinn war nochmals deutlich zu hören. Die Boxen wirken nun filigraner, die räumliche Auflösung war deutlich besser und der Bass wirkt nun wie poliert.

Die Boxen kosten 90€ inkl. Versand. Für die Bauteile habe ich 17,30€ inkl. Versand bezahlt. Mit dem Silberlot, welches man meterweise kaufen kann, und dem Kabel kostet alles zusammen ca. 115€ und man erhält eine Qualität welche normalerweise in der 300 bis 400€ Klasse zu Hause ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch etwas weiter helfen.

Die Boxen gibt es hier

Die Bauteile gibt es hier


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, ist ja nett das du so nen Review schreibst, aber nen paar punkte stören mich deutlich. 

Ich glaub nicht das man einen hörbaren unterschied bei den Boxen hat nur weil man Kabel und Lötzinn tauscht, und bezweifel sogar das man das bei hochwertigeren Boxen hört. Ich denke das ist nichts mehr als ne subjektive wahrnemmung weil du ja irgendwas geändert hast gauckelt dir dein Hirn vor das auch was im Klang geändert ist. ( ja die psychologie .... ) 

Ganz so klar und sauber war der klang denk ich auch nicht, den Metalkalotten haben immer nen hang zum zischeln bei bestimmten frequenzen, ein test zu diesen Boxen im Hifi Forum bestätigt auch meine praxis erfahrung mit Metalkalotten. 

Und meiner meinung nach lobst du die boxen viel zu hoch, es sind und bleiben 70€ (uvp) Lautsprecher, es sind keine Wunderboxen, und der vergleich zu 400€ Lautsprechern find ich ein wenig aus der Luft gegriffen, vorallem wenn du vorher nur das Teufel CEMPE und Concept R hattest, woher weist du wie 400€ Lautsprecher klingen in deinen Räumlichkeiten, an deinem Verstärker, mit den gleichen Liedern ?


----------



## Rodny (1. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*

Der Unterschied zwischen einer Canton GLE 409 und GLE 490 ist ein MKT mehr und ein veränderter Spulenwert. Bei der Produktion der 409er sind Canton zum Schluss die Weichen ausgegangen und deshalb wurden die 490er Weichen verbaut. Ich hatte ein Paar 409er und eine hatte eine 409er Weiche und eine hatte eine 490er Weiche. Der Unterschied war für mich sofort hörbar. Das 409er Paar ging wieder zurück zum Händler und ich habe mir bei einem anderen Händler ein Paar 490 gekauft. Die Praxis des Frequenzweichentuneings ist bei vielen Herstellern beliebt.

Bei meinen Canton490 sind ca. 70% aller Lötstellen kalte Lötstellen. Auch da bringt das Entfernen des Lötzinns und die richtige Ausführung des Lötvorganges eine Klangverbesserung.

Die Boxen hatte ich an meinem Yamaha und an einem Marantz PM4001 getestet und für eine ausführlich Auflistung der jeweiligen Testumgebung mit der detailierten Beschreibung meines Hörerlebens fehlt mir die Zeit und das ist auch nicht der Grund meines Erfahrungsberichtes.

Sicherlich gibt es bessere Boxen keine Frage, besonders im DIY Bereich. Aber das P/L Verhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht unschlagbar.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*

Das die Modifizierte Frequenzweiche ne Klangveränderung bringt bezweifel ich nicht ! Das ist mir schon klar das sich hier einges rausholen lässt, das hab ich auch nicht kritisiert sonder praktizier ich selbst bei meinem Selbstbau Boxen. 

Also wenn bei deinen Canton 70% kalte Lötstellen waren, dann dürften die Boxen garnicht lang funktionieren weil die frequenzweiche durch die Vibrationen ständig mechanischen belastungen ausgesezt ist, was dann zur Kontaktunterbrechung führt bei Kalten Lötstellen. Aber ne Kalte Lötstelle sofern die keine Kontaktunterbrechung verursacht verändert meiner meinung nach nix im klang, auserdem kann ich mir sehr schwer vorstellen das bei ner Platine die im Schwalllötverfahren verlötet wird 70% aller Lötstellen kalt sein sollen, das wäre ein erheblicher Fertigungsmangel. Und eine starke klangveränderung darf es nicht geben, es sei den die Lötstellen wären so schadhaft das der übergangswiederstand sehr hoch ist, allerdings hätten die Platinen nach der Bestückung bei der AOI durchfallen müssen wenn dies wirklich der fall ist. 

Bessere Boxen gibts immer das ist nur eine frage des Geldes, und klar im DIY bereich kann man sich eben genau die Boxen nach seinem geschmack bauen, was aber extremst kostenintensiv ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*

Anstatt an der Verkabelung in den Lautsprechern rumzupfuschen hättest du lieber ein bisschen Dämmwolle kaufen sollen und die Boxen damit vollstopfen sollen. Bringt besseren Klang und ist deutlich günstiger als InAkustik-Strippen


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht - Kompaktlautsprecher für 120€*



dfence schrieb:


> Das die Modifizierte Frequenzweiche ne Klangveränderung bringt bezweifel ich nicht ! Das ist mir schon klar das sich hier einges rausholen lässt, das hab ich auch nicht kritisiert sonder praktizier ich selbst bei meinem Selbstbau Boxen.
> 
> Also wenn bei deinen Canton 70% kalte Lötstellen waren, dann dürften die Boxen garnicht lang funktionieren weil die frequenzweiche durch die Vibrationen ständig mechanischen belastungen ausgesezt ist, was dann zur Kontaktunterbrechung führt bei Kalten Lötstellen. Aber ne Kalte Lötstelle sofern die keine Kontaktunterbrechung verursacht verändert meiner meinung nach nix im klang, auserdem kann ich mir sehr schwer vorstellen das bei ner Platine die im Schwalllötverfahren verlötet wird 70% aller Lötstellen kalt sein sollen, das wäre ein erheblicher Fertigungsmangel. Und eine starke klangveränderung darf es nicht geben, es sei den die Lötstellen wären so schadhaft das der übergangswiederstand sehr hoch ist, allerdings hätten die Platinen nach der Bestückung bei der AOI durchfallen müssen wenn dies wirklich der fall ist.
> 
> Bessere Boxen gibts immer das ist nur eine frage des Geldes, und klar im DIY bereich kann man sich eben genau die Boxen nach seinem geschmack bauen, was aber extremst kostenintensiv ist.



Man kanns besser nicht ausdrücken.


----------

